# Wie geht ein transparenter Layer?



## Faramir (13. April 2002)

Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen layer mit Inhlalt (Text) und z-index=1, und darüber einen transparenten Layer mit z-index=2 habe, dass dann der Inhalt vom unteren Layer immer noch sichtbar ist.

Wie bekomme ich einen Layer transparent?


----------



## braindad (13. April 2002)

uii, an der grammatik würde ich arbeiten  aber egal 

hmm, wie meinst du das genau? wenn du im 2. layer (z-index 2) zB auch nur text hast, scheint der 1. autom. durch (da kann man dann wort -wörtlich vom "zwischen den zeilen lesen" reden ). wenn du in layer 2 ein bild hast, dann verdeckt dieses natürlich den text.

fazit: ein layer ist von geburt an transparent, es kommt auf den inhalt an, ob dies auch so bleibt.

beschreib dein prob mal ein bisschen genauer, falls dir meine antwort noch nicht geholfen haben sollte.


----------



## Faramir (13. April 2002)

Hehe, jo, der Satzbau ist mir in der Eile etwas missglückt .
Aha! Also wenn man für den Layer keine Hintergrundfarbe definiert ist er automatisch tranparent?
Ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, weil ich immer sofort eine Hintergrundfarbe definiert habe ... *g*,
thx


----------



## braindad (13. April 2002)

yupp, so isses. ich pers. gebe auch nicht direkt dem layer (also dem div) eine bg-color, sonder nur den darin befindlichen tabellen. aber das kann man natürlich handhaben, wie man will. viel spaß noch!


----------

